# Let's get in touch DF's



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know what will happen in future ? Will this forum survive or not ?

But we can try atleast to be in touch even if hell breaks loose.

Here is mine email id:

Gmail id: *visio159*

Put down your ids so that we can make a mailing list, and survive the aftermath together 

Let's be in contact. And if need arises we will start a new forum as our new abode.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooh, nice initiative. The downfall of this forum looks imminent, I'm afraid. 

GMail ID: *klaw24*

Kinda reminds me of Fallout. Off to Vault 101.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2009)

mine is* rhitwick*

@T, kaya hua tujhe? aisa kyoun soch raha hai??


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2009)

wth!!!


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

lol 

gmail - *kratesrockstar*


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like T can foresee/sense something which none of us can.... 

[...like all those animals who apparently started to act weird sometime before a the tsunami struck.. ]



me GMail : ashwin.1286


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like we r marching towards end !!!


Gmail : *ramgeek123*


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2009)

You people spend toooooo much time on TD re.........hell breaking loose=TD forum going down ??????? lolZzZzzZZzzzZZZzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........

Nothing will happen to TD...........and even if it does, the much better looking and managed TE will always be there!!

so go out and take a deep breath of fresh air and forget about online doomsday!!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2009)

Korean or Thai ghost??


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

eggman said:


> You people spend toooooo much time on TD re.........hell breaking loose=TD forum going down ??????? lolZzZzzZZzzzZZZzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........




not exactly....TDF is the common ground (of sorts) for us and thus ...


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

eggman said:


> You people spend toooooo much time on TD re.........hell breaking loose=TD forum going down ??????? lolZzZzzZZzzzZZZzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........
> 
> Nothing will happen to TD...........and even if it does, the much better looking and managed TE will always be there!!
> 
> so go out and take a deep breath of fresh air and forget about online doomsday!!


lol...wats your point. Either write id or do not. It's that simple. No one is forcing you. 

I don't lurk out in TE, while I do in other forums but DF is common ground for all us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ +1


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Korean or Thai ghost??



 Was the pun intended? Almost had me spray water all over my keyboard from my mouth!

Anyway, I don't reckon digit forum's going down. It's just on an All-time low. Also, people, don't post your ids here without using anti-spam code.

Here's my id at GM(anti spam measure, guess the service):-
/k/i/s/h/o/r/e/dot/1/3/3/7/dot/a/n/u/r/a/g/
Guess what to remove from the text above, and you have the magic words.

Sorry for being so paranoid. I would have used a fingerprint recognition and iris scan and be more paranoid if I wouldn't have been lazy. 

By the way, its not DF or TDF anymore, its DOTDF.


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2009)

T159 said:


> lol...wats your point. \



my point: really really *useless thread!!! 
but who am I to say anything......go ahead and write your ids........





























































































*really


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

eggman said:


> Nothing will happen to TD...........and even if it does, the much better looking and managed TE will always be there!!
> 
> so go out and take a deep breath of fresh air and forget about online doomsday!!



and there are better forums than TE too... thats not the point !!



> Here's my id at GM(anti spam measure, guess the service):-
> /k/i/s/h/o/r/e/dot/1/3/3/7/dot/a/n/u/r/a/g/



DUH !!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 13, 2009)

eggman said:


> You people spend toooooo much time on TD re.........hell breaking loose=TD forum going down ??????? lolZzZzzZZzzzZZZzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........
> 
> Nothing will happen to TD...........and even if it does, the much better looking and managed TE will always be there!!
> 
> so go out and take a deep breath of fresh air and forget about online doomsday!!



What's a TE? Tech Expert?

Also, I just remembered the spam-meet. You people just wait till july the 22nd. That spammer had posted that he shall return on the day of the solar eclipse.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> What's a TE? Tech Expert?


Tech Enclave.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> What's a TE? Tech Expert?
> 
> Also, I just remembered the spam-meet. You people just wait till july the 22nd. That spammer had posted that he shall return on the day of the solar eclipse.


Ya, sure...I'm waiting for dat sucker.
As kalpik told, PMing him works.
I PMed him d nxt day when orangeJuice came again...he took action immediately.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 13, 2009)

^^I PMed him today too! He dealt with that dud80 sooner than I could've imagined!

By the way, I'm sending everyone who posted here with a gmail id a chat request. (And you guys thought you'd get away with it, eh?  BWAHAHAAHA...


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^thanks, it was really painful to read your id


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 13, 2009)

sent! why only 3 posted their ids. Also, you guys use that antispam code too! Its good to be freakishly paranoid.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

Gmail- abhilash.nair85

MSN- viper_in@hotmail.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 13, 2009)

my site will definitely last. 
*www.akshayy.com

catch me in there.


----------



## devilinearth (Feb 13, 2009)

GM- devilinearth


----------



## Coool (Feb 13, 2009)

srikanth.coool@gmail.com


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 14, 2009)

Jee mail : jugnu dot 009

May Digit RIP


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

marsmamasunny@yahoo.co.in


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 14, 2009)

uhh...just curious...isn't posting ur Email in public calling spammers??

nevermind, mine is discover_abhishek[at]rediffmail.com


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 15, 2009)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> uhh...just curious...isn't posting ur Email in public calling spammers??
> 
> nevermind, mine is discover_abhishek[at]rediffmail.com


Gmail yaar, this for CHAT...who'll install RediffBol!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

For d moment of crysis, u guys(including T) shared ur chat IDs but none is ever online...


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

I am online since morning !


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

wat happened to u on Sat n Sun?? (Not only u, all here)
Mon-Fry I'm not online in GTalk in d mornin...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ sat we were online....infact me n T were chatting 

Sunday I wasn't online the whole day...came online only for few minutes then went out with friends..and now i'm online on GT


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> wat happened to u on Sat n Sun?? (Not only u, all here)
> Mon-Fry I'm not online in GTalk in d mornin...


I was online, but not for whole day.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^^ sat we were online....infact me n T were chatting
> 
> Sunday I wasn't online the whole day...came online only for few minutes then went out with friends..and now i'm online on GT


Wen??


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^saturday 14th feb 2009

 8:50 PM to 9:44 PM [this one was with T]
then 8:35 PM to 9:03 PM [this one was with Ecstasy]

< ..... and thats how i spent a Valentines Day evening.... >


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^saturday 14th feb 2009
> 
> 8:50 PM to 9:44 PM [this one was with T]
> then 8:35 PM to 9:03 PM [this one was with Ecstasy]
> ...


I was online from 8-8.30 dat day...saw none, then watched a movie. I guess thats how I missed u guys


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^lol ...theres always a next time


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 16, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^saturday 14th feb 2009
> 
> 8:50 PM to 9:44 PM [this one was with T]
> then 8:35 PM to 9:03 PM [this one was with Ecstasy]
> ...


Valentines day? Wow, i feel flattered.. 

Okay, jokes apart. Even i have added 3 to 4 people and only 2 people i see is n6300 and T159. =p

P.S- Do we all live in different GMT? xDD


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^ yeah well even i see only T and ecstasy online on GT....wonder where others like Kl@w have gone !!


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's my gmail id : goldenfragger

btw i dont think this forum will ever have an downfall


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^ it wont have a downfall but it will always have a DOWNTIME


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

@T159 tu antaryaami hai  tu mahaan hai balki aaj mujhe ehsaas hua ke tu purush hi nahi hai mahapurursh hai mahapurush jo tune predict kar liye ke DF ka future kya hai  kabhi bhi forum ki batti gul ho sakti hai.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

What will you do with the gmail ids? Chat or distribute


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^ T & I will sell them to a US spammer - $1 for 5 IDs. 
Not a bad start!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^ Oh really? Give me some of your income.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 17, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ it wont have a downfall but it will always have a DOWNTIME


Rofl.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2009)

*@Bittu Das:* Sure! Gimme your ID.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok here it is Kl@w-24@gmail.com. 
Advice: Plz don't be a victim of spamming yourself.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> @T159 tu antaryaami hai  tu mahaan hai balki aaj mujhe ehsaas hua ke tu purush hi nahi hai mahapurursh hai mahapurush jo tune predict kar liye ke DF ka future kya hai  kabhi bhi forum ki batti gul ho sakti hai.







Kl@w-24 said:


> *sigh*



 Ok leave it. Go to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69592&page=17 and share some ghost stories. I have shared two. You can find it in page 16 and 17.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 17, 2009)

First thing what does DF stands for? 

9zap forums are also good btw


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> First thing what does DF stands for?
> 
> 9zap forums are also good btw



It is DigitForum


----------



## Chirag (Feb 17, 2009)

chiragshivnani[at]gmail.com

Online mostly after 8pm.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 17, 2009)

Yahoo! - paranj_thrash_666

Yahoo! - paranj_gamer

GMail ID - paranjcoolguygamer

GMail ID - thrash.nothing666

GMail ID - omgomgomgomglolppk


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Feb 17, 2009)

My Gmail id - Meet.naik.1988


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Gmail yaar, this for CHAT...who'll install RediffBol!


1991.abhishek   it just opens a few secrets   aab add kar sb mujhe


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

I think ichi was right when he stated that the forum is not going to survive. 

Mine: bittuds[At]gmail.com


----------



## hellknight (Apr 20, 2009)

Gmail :- *tarun.hellknight*


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope this doesnt become a free source for Spammer to target now that members are distributing email id's left right and center. 

    Anyways here's mine freshseasons[at]yahoo/co/in

Still my 2 cents.
1) Think digit will never go down.
2)With these many members any forum business partner will be ready to get all these valuable members and provide the stable platform for free. After all you see these ads on forum do make for some earning .  
  Think who would want to lose so many members.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

^

1. TDF will never go down completely... but its the downtimes that annoy most.
2. don't care if any 3rd party would be interested in the forum or not... basically those who run the forum at this moment are certainly not interested in it.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> I hope this doesnt become a free source for Spammer to target now that members are distributing email id's left right and center.
> 
> Anyways here's mine freshseasons[at]yahoo/co/in
> 
> ...


e bhai, GTalk id...


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

mrinmay.bhattacharjee@gmail.com - I love SPAM Bots


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 21, 2009)

Gmail: Krazy[dot]Bluez[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 21, 2009)

*www.funnypictures.net.au/images/greatest-ever-mmorpg-outside-the-new-mmorpg-from-t1.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *www.funnypictures.net.au/images/greatest-ever-mmorpg-outside-the-new-mmorpg-from-t1.jpg



GTFO this thread


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 22, 2009)

theconqueror01 [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 22, 2009)

gmail:
*gopal1681@gmail.com*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

anurag[at]vfemail[dot]net


----------



## girish.g (Apr 22, 2009)

gmail:girishg1192


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 22, 2009)

Digit forum is surely having bad downtime nowadays so I dont bother coming here often .


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 22, 2009)

Id to sabka hai lekin - KOI ONLINE KYUN NAHIN HOTA ?????


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2009)

^^I am online


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

cooljoe28 at gmail dot com


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

Bumped this thread for those who need it. (red_devil? )


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

superb initiative

mines: desiibond@gmail.com


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

Gmail: crazy9killer


----------



## Chirag (Aug 4, 2009)

chiragshivnani[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## max_demon (Aug 4, 2009)

We can still se official IRC

my yahoo id is max_demon123@yahoo.com please do not send emails on this email id as the email will be doomed in bunch of SPAM , my inbox get daily 10+spam and SPAM folder gets 100+spams and email sent by real person is Zero .

btw i use my other ids for emails . add mi in yahoo and i will tell those


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 5, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *www.funnypictures.net.au/images/greatest-ever-mmorpg-outside-the-new-mmorpg-from-t1.jpg



THIS!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

Yahoo : krazzywarrior@yahoo.com
MSN: krazzywarrior@live.com
Gmail: krazzywarrior@gmail.com


----------



## R2K (Aug 5, 2009)

i have sent gtalk invitation to all the guys over here....

my gmail id is iamrakeshkumar@gmail.com


----------



## nvidia (Aug 5, 2009)

Y!: akshayms_91
GM: akshayms91


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 5, 2009)

Amir.php@gmail.com


----------



## R2K (Aug 6, 2009)

everybody is posting their id but i can't find anybody online......


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 6, 2009)

I do usually stay online, but more thime in the night, I think many users are online at the night time, or you can find them onliine from 2pm also...


----------



## Ross (Aug 6, 2009)

my GMail ID:

er.nabs1 (at)  gmail  (dot)  com

Stay in touch guys..  

(chat invitations, sent..  )


----------



## amitash (Aug 6, 2009)

amitashr@gmail.com
amithu_r@yahoo.com


----------

